# Absolutely BRILLIANT sock technique for a heel!!!



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have seen many videos for the "afterthought heel" and I find it amazing and useful for several reasons.

1. this would allow you to replace entire heel for a "blow out" aka hole.
2. remind you to reinforce the heel here if needed..ie nylon thread.

Now you ask why you would need to replace or reinforce heels....Brother can I tell and show you why.

A few years ago I knitted a beautiful sock for my hubby in a pattern called "Go with the Flow" (the pattern was a bit fiddly and challenging but I perservered !) in a manly color of soft beige...a total zig zag in the leg and upper foot...I was so pleased and most importantly HE loved them...

However, sad story ...on his first wearing the darling lol blew out the heel..YUP..first wearing! grrrrr I was heart sick..

Long/ short...I used Rowans 100% wool in a worsted weight I think...Now in fairness to me..the label did NOT state the uses of the yarn...

I also contacted Rowan Company and they apologized for the problem and sent me a large box of beautiful sock yarn...Great customer service. IMHO

Here is a link to the You Tube video.






Absolutely BRILLIANT...although I pick up stitches BEFORE I unravel the row between..IF that makes sense.

Please tell me what you think?

I am a DPN TWO AT A TIME kinda sock knitting girl btw.

I hope this helps someone to prevent the same grief I had with this sock.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting thank you. Couldn't you put in a waste yarn when knitting or a life line making the stitches easier to pickup?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes you could..that is the old way..but when I am knitting a fussy lacy pattern for example this is just so much easier for me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Yes you could..that is the old way..but when I am knitting a fussy lacy pattern for example this is just so much easier for me.


Love you Camilla, and your hubby thanks you for his wonderful socks but now he needs a new golfing sock (he made his hole in one). Yoga socks for him? hmmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.lupinworks.com/knitting/heel/ Here is what I like to use.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I know someone who is knitting a pair of socks right now with an afterthought heel. She had some special yarn that she wanted to use _every last inch of_, so she cast on her normal number of stitches and just knit one long tube until she ran out. Then she cut the tube in half and using a contrasting yarn she is knitting ribbing at one end and a toe at the other end of each half, and then snipping in the middle to add the afterthought heels. Genius! No trying to divide yarn in half to make matching socks. No wasted yarn. I can't wait for her to finish them and post them on her blog!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Brilliant, indeed!!! Seeing this makes me feel brave enough to try to make a pair of socks!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hahahaha girlfriend...PERFECT socks for goofus...he is my goofus though lol

Love you too hon...


5mmdpns said:


> CamillaDesertMouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you could..that is the old way..but when I am knitting a fussy lacy pattern for example this is just so much easier for me.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh Tammy sounds really kewl...
I hope she will post them so I am here and can see them too...

I have seen several other after thought heels..and I just love this one.

Did you watch the video?



TammyK said:


> I know someone who is knitting a pair of socks right now with an afterthought heel. She had some special yarn that she wanted to use _every last inch of_, so she cast on her normal number of stitches and just knit one long tube until she ran out. Then she cut the tube in half and using a contrasting yarn she is knitting ribbing at one end and a toe at the other end of each half, and then snipping in the middle to add the afterthought heels. Genius! No trying to divide yarn in half to make matching socks. No wasted yarn. I can't wait for her to finish them and post them on her blog!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh you should Yarnie...honestly ..socks are not as hard as we make them...
You can also find videos on You Tube for DPN's...some of us just LOVE our DPN's.

You can do it!!!



Yarnie.One said:


> Brilliant, indeed!!! Seeing this makes me feel brave enough to try to make a pair of socks!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, I watched the video. It doesn't look as scary as it sounds. :lol:

I don't think my friend is on KP, but if/when she posts the socks on her blog I'll post a link on KP so everybody can check them out. 


CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Ooooh Tammy sounds really kewl...
> I hope she will post them so I am here and can see them too...
> 
> I have seen several other after thought heels..and I just love this one.
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

That would be so kewl Tammy..

Actually if you think about this...
This afterthough heel technique..is AWESOME for a bit of a fussy lace, intarsia or a zig zag type pattern...you can just keep knitting in the ie lacy pattern...when tube is all done ...do the heel part...
Although as I mentioned earlier...I will use DPN's to pick up right leg of the STITCH....THEN make the cut and unravel the waste part...if that makes any sense...
I was so impressed with the ease of that video.



TammyK said:


> Yes, I watched the video. It doesn't look as scary as it sounds. :lol:
> 
> I don't think my friend is on KP, but if/when she posts the socks on her blog I'll post a link on KP so everybody can check them out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Ooooh you should Yarnie...honestly ..socks are not as hard as we make them...
> You can also find videos on You Tube for DPN's...some of us just LOVE our DPN's.
> 
> You can do it!!!
> ...


Will be starting on socks soon and I just made a set of 4 sock bamboo DPNs from bamboo skewers. They are 4 inches long.


----------



## fenknit (Apr 28, 2012)

Have completed my first pair of socks in baby wool 4ply. 3 In rib cuff, mastered heel, turned & gusset, body of foot & decrease for toes. Turned insideout & did 3 needle bindoff. Have another pair completed & on second of 3rd pair, same size (baby size) in Opal Neon. When finish current sock, am going to check out Video on Kitchener Stitch & will post piccies when finished. Decided small was a good way to start. Had never made socks before.
Fenknit


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting to know there are other options out there for when I get
round to doing some sock. I have some DPN's now so no more excuses left. So when my shoulder recovers enough I will try my hand at socks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

fenknit said:


> Have completed my first pair of socks in baby wool 4ply. 3 In rib cuff, mastered heel, turned & gusset, body of foot & decrease for toes. Turned insideout & did 3 needle bindoff. Have another pair completed & on second of 3rd pair, same size (baby size) in Opal Neon. When finish current sock, am going to check out Video on Kitchener Stitch & will post piccies when finished. Decided small was a good way to start. Had never made socks before.
> Fenknit


Great for you!!!! I am a lifelong socker! It is my knitting passion. And everytime I need to kitchener off the toes, I have to look it up. Here is an excellent explanation of how to kitchener. http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html

The kitchener stitch makes such a nice smooth closure. The three needle bind off does tend to leave a bit of a seam that may aggravate some toes if they are sensitive.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Afterthought heels are the way to go! I used to teach that class at the lys. I have replaced many heels in socks by doing this technique.

I like the way the colours of the yarn are not distorted at the heel section the way they are with a regular heel, and they may not look quite as nice off the needles as some other heels, but they fit my feet so much better than another heel I have tried.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Brilliant, indeed!!! Seeing this makes me feel brave enough to try to make a pair of socks!!


Me, too. Always been intimidated by the heel flap, and the short rows, but I think I can do the afterthought heel.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting technique!! I will try it on my next pair!


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for this, I've always put in a nylon cord or different colour of yarn then picked up from that. Both have the same principle. Very good.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement!

It's doing the heels that's always scared me off. I tried it once, screwed it up, and never went back.

DPN''s are my friend for all small projects in the round. Making hats for homeless kids and veterans keeps me out of trouble -- most of the time.



CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Ooooh you should Yarnie...honestly ..socks are not as hard as we make them...
> You can also find videos on You Tube for DPN's...some of us just LOVE our DPN's.
> 
> You can do it!!!
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments..

Think about socks and DPN's this way...you are ONLY knitting with 2 needles at any given time..ok?..the other 2 needles are merely stitch holders...makes it sound so much easier and dooable..

And as for ANY time I am willing to try something new..I always equipt myself with the BEST supplies I can afford at that time..

Better to have when needed than needed and NOT have.

Ask questions here on KP..so many will help whatever your sock knitting style and choice will be.

For ME..it is 5 DPN's all the way...read all posts and find out why.

Hugs and Good luck all with your new adventure.

YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Camilla, if you need another dpn for the fifth needle, I have lots in my needle supply box!! (haha, maybe even one for the sixth needle of your second sock???) hahaha, and then we can have a coffee! :lol: 

I love to sock on 5 dpns too!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hahahaha my sweet dear friend...

I LOVE your sense of humor.....UNLESS...you are serious LOLOL

hmmm...maybe I should knit a square sock? or use 8 DPN's..LOL

I sure hope no new sock knitters think we are serious LOL

Love ya hon 



5mmdpns said:


> Camilla, if you need another dpn for the fifth needle, I have lots in my needle supply box!! (haha, maybe even one for the sixth needle of your second sock???) hahaha, and then we can have a coffee! :lol:
> 
> I love to sock on 5 dpns too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> hahahaha my sweet dear friend...
> 
> I LOVE your sense of humor.....UNLESS...you are serious LOLOL
> 
> ...


The yarn stretches from my yarn basket to yours!! ahah, square socks are good ones for the dog, no need to knit a heel, after the thought or otherwise!! hahah  
(You think we are not serious? hmmmm, will need to rethink on this......) I am thinking that 8 dpns are good for a sock, depending on size of foot that the sock is being knit to fit! Now if it were a barbie doll sock, a two needle dpn is fine for a seven stitch i-cord!!! :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL..girl..you are a hoot!

Why do dogs need a heel...didn't yours take obediance classes....HEEL Spot HEEL lol

I am so going to knit my furry baby Chi some socks..when I get 'roundtoit' lol



5mmdpns said:


> CamillaDesertMouse said:
> 
> 
> > hahahaha my sweet dear friend...
> ...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

There are so many great patterns, books, videos out there to help a new sock knitter. Get brave and try it! the results are very rewarding. Joan 8060


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to admit that I am going to try the Sweet Tomato heel on my current pair of socks. I am knitting in plain stockinette 2 at a time toe up on 2 circs so I can take the 2/3 of the stitches that Cat Bordi recommends for it. My last pair had too many in a lace pattern for me to do it on them. I am only about 2 1/2 inches up from the toe so far (this is a keep at work project) so it will be a while before I get to the heel part.

I have only tried doing an afterthought heel one time, and they did not fit my foot very well. I have a very high arch, a very high instep and a really narrow neel. I wound up giving them to a friend so no waste.

Lynne


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> I have to admit that I am going to try the Sweet Tomato heel on my current pair of socks. I am knitting in plain stockinette 2 at a time toe up on 2 circs so I can take the 2/3 of the stitches that Cat Bordi recommends for it. My last pair had too many in a lace pattern for me to do it on them. I am only about 2 1/2 inches up from the toe so far (this is a keep at work project) so it will be a while before I get to the heel part.
> 
> I have only tried doing an afterthought heel one time, and they did not fit my foot very well. I have a very high arch, a very high instep and a really narrow neel. I wound up giving them to a friend so no waste.
> 
> Lynne


You need to knit a heel flap heel on your sock. Normally a heel flap is knit on half the number of cast on stitches. For a narrow heel, you would use 1/3 of the cast on stitches. ie. cast on 60 stitches, make the heel flap on 20 stitches.
You will also make the heel flap at least 2.5inches or 3 inches in long to accomodate your high instep (which you have because you have a high arch). 
The sweet tomato heel does not lend itself to a narrow heel and a high instep. The sweet tomato heel is all about making a very rounded heel knit in diagonal wedges.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I have learnt the lesson of not using sock yarn too. It is reinforced with some man made fibre and a lot of it is guarenteed for 10 years !! 
I often put contrasting toes and heels in my socks and use bits left over from other socks, one of my partners favourite pairs is a striped pair all made up of leftover sock yarn. Felt as though i had a pair for nothing which i was very pleased about as sock yarn is never cheap.
Ps he also likes bright checked shirts as well lol


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree with 5mmdpns..

I bought Cat's e-book and I gotta admit..I didn't like the STH for a few reasons...it shows each wedge and it was a bit too fiddly for me...the regular sock heel turn just looked better and felt better.

Haven't used any of her patterns in the book...and it was not cheap either.



5mmdpns said:


> lneighbors3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that I am going to try the Sweet Tomato heel on my current pair of socks. I am knitting in plain stockinette 2 at a time toe up on 2 circs so I can take the 2/3 of the stitches that Cat Bordi recommends for it. My last pair had too many in a lace pattern for me to do it on them. I am only about 2 1/2 inches up from the toe so far (this is a keep at work project) so it will be a while before I get to the heel part.
> ...


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry about the sock but fantastic knitting.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I have added it to the resources section of my website so I can always go back and find it.

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have yet to knit socks but this makes it look like why am I waiting


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Awww thank you kind Hajra.



hajra said:


> Sorry about the sock but fantastic knitting.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are welcome Chad...
I always have to reinforce hubbys socks..so this is the perfect method.

I reinforce his heels with a nylon thread with the sock yarn..even if the sock yarn has nylon in it and same for his toes...the rest of the sock holds up beautifully.

Really easy to go for a sock..any pattern you like for the leg and foot..



Chadleyb said:


> Thanks for the link. I have added it to the resources section of my website so I can always go back and find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. The heel usually buggers me!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Love doing after thought heels.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Want to try this. How many stitches on needles to weave together. Looks like she had 10 on each needle (20 total). Hard to count them in the video.


CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Yes you could..that is the old way..but when I am knitting a fussy lacy pattern for example this is just so much easier for me.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

How many stitches left on the needles depends on how many stitches to start with, and how deep you want the heel


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post a picture of a completed sock with this type of heel. The video did not show the finished product. Sorry, some of need the visual.


CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Yes you could..that is the old way..but when I am knitting a fussy lacy pattern for example this is just so much easier for me.


----------



## JosephineJ77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

